# Christ in the Old Testament



## Anxious inquirer (Feb 14, 2004)

I am currently reading the following books on the subject:
- Keach Scripture metaphors...
- Hengstenberg Christ in the OT...
- Taylor Christ in the OT...
- Fairbairn Typology...
- H. Law Christ in the OT...

Could anyone help to find other books on the same subject which are worthwhile to read (title, place and price)?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## love2read (Feb 14, 2004)

Dear anxious inquirer,

WELCOME AT THE PURITANBOARD!
I see you are reading quite some interesting books. Maybe you can share some of your thoughts on them with me when I pay you a visit on Tuesday.

Your brother in Christ!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 14, 2004)

[quote:a55ab25267][i:a55ab25267]Originally posted by Anxious inquirer[/i:a55ab25267]
I am currently reading the following books on the subject:
- Keach Scripture metaphors...
- Hengstenberg Christ in the OT...
- Taylor Christ in the OT...
- Fairbairn Typology...
- H. Law Christ in the OT...

Could anyone help to find other books on the same subject which are worthwhile to read (title, place and price)?

Thank you for your help. [/quote:a55ab25267]

Looks like your off to a great start with this list. I love Hengstenberg and Fairbairn. I think they are the best at expounding the Scriptures regarding this subject. A couple others to add:
Christ and the Covenants by O Palmer Robertson.
Tha Shadow of Christ in the Law of Moses by Vern Poythress.


----------



## Scott (Feb 16, 2004)

Anxious:

This is a topic of extreme interest for me and one that I have done quite a lot of research on. Most of what I have found outside of the patristic time period has been in my opinion inadequate. 

The best reformed writing I have seen on the subject is by Warren Gage of Knox Theological seminary. He had a couple of articles on the site but I can't find them now. I sent the webmaster and email. Anyway, he has some writing and Joshua as a figure of Christ that are a model of good and sober exegesis.

Some other books from Reformed theologians include:

Vern Poythress, The Shadow of Christ in the Law of Moses. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._1_1/102-3210849-5755327?v=glance&amp;s=books
I did not find this that convicing

Samuel Mather. Figures or Types of the Old Testament
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._1_3/102-3210849-5755327?v=glance&amp;s=books
This will give you the height of American Puritan thought on the matter of typology. Parts are helpful and parts are not.

I will refer you to a couple of other sources that I have found helpful:

[1] Augustine's City of God. Augustine has a lot of typology in his work.

[2] Jean Danielou, From Shadows to Reality: Studies in the Biblical Typology of the Fathers (Westminster, MD: Newman Press 1960). This is the best survey of patristic thought I am aware of. It surveys major patristic themes. It is by a Catholic but does not promote Catholic doctrine so much as survey the writings of the Fathers.

[3] Henri de Lubac, Medieval Exegesis: The Four Senses of Scripture. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._1_3/102-3210849-5755327?v=glance&amp;s=books
It is the leading work in the field. I linked you to volume two, but both volumes need to be read. It is very good at expounding the apostolic and patristic understanding of scripture. I must warn you that it is written by a Catholic and for many Protestants that may mean it is taboo.

[4] Here is an online article:
The Superiority of Pre-Critical Exegesis
http://home.zonnet.nl/chotki/superiority_of_pre.htm

It is good but it is by a somewhat liberal writer. So you will have to weed out a few bad comments. 

Scott


----------



## Scott (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is the article from Warren Gage:
http://www.knoxseminary.org/Prospective/Faculty/FacultyForum/JohnRevelationProject/Part1.html

It is short, but one of the best pieces of typology I have seen. 

BTW, I have written on types of Christ in the Old Testament. Here are a few:
http://secure.forministry.com/USTXPRCIALPCLP/sundayschool/matthewsurvey.dsp

I would start with lesson 2, which deals with Jesus as the new Israel taking His people through a new Exodus. I have further stuff from Matthew and pieces from Genesis 1-3 also. If you want those let me know and I will email them to you.

I also have a collection in Word of patristic typological writings. I have copied them from various patristic sources. I can send those to you as well, if you would like.

BTW, one more book to recommend:
The New Moses: A Mathean Typology
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._1_4/102-3210849-5755327?v=glance&amp;s=books

It is very good, mainly for recognizing patterns in Matthew that correspond to OT Mosaic patterns.

Scott


----------



## Anxious inquirer (Feb 17, 2004)

*RE: Books on Christ in the Old Testament*

Thank you for your response. I will try to read these articles the next weeks.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 17, 2004)

Oh, I thought I would add one more. If you would like a Puritan approach to typology there's the 2 volume set by Edward Taylor called &quot;Upon the Types of the Old Testament.&quot; It was recently reprinted by University of Nebraska Press, but I don't know if it's still in print now. He has some good observations that you may enjoy. Just be cautious of the rare or occasional over-analogizing characteristic of New England Puritans.


----------



## Anxious inquirer (Feb 19, 2004)

Dear Patrick,

The two volumes of Taylor I have partly read en enjoyed them. One should always be cautious even when reading the puritans. Let us act as the Bereans did and ask the Lord for guidance through the Holy Spirit.


With kind regards,


----------

